# Hersfeld / Rotenburg und umgebung...



## prollobenny (7. August 2006)

Alle leutz aus  Bad Hersfeld und Rotenburg und umgebung meldet euch ma zu  nen paar bike treff´s..( wenig kontakte hier in der gegend )..Dirt und Street biker  meldet euch.. 
dann konnen wir uns ma treffen und zusammen nen paar neue moves einüben oder einfach nur mal nen bissel die stadt unsicher machen .. 
..also bis dann ..


----------



## marceldarg (28. Juni 2007)

morgen ersmahl das problem haben wir auch es gibt hir einfach nicht genug leute und strecken im umkreis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FullyBiker (29. Dezember 2009)

Würde da gerne auch mal mitmachen ! Meldet euch mal bei mir !?


----------



## Dirty.Harry (20. Juli 2010)

WOhn ab 1.9 auch in Hef und man könnte sich ja mal treffen wenn der thread hier nich schon tot ist


----------



## bse (16. August 2010)

Wohne auch in Hersfeld, 

bin 27 und fahre CC, FR/DH und Renni.

Also schreibt mal wenns zu ner Tour durch die Berge gehen soll.

Gruß BSE


----------



## ellivetil (14. September 2010)

Wohne seit neustem auch direkt in HEF und suche noch den ein oder anderen Trainingspartner. Vor allem um mich im Wald mal etwas zu orientieren  Ist halt doch etwas schwieirg, wenn man "neu" ist. 

Bin 24 Jahre, fahre Marathon Kurz- bis Mitteldistanz und hatte die letzten Jahre um die 9T Jahreskilometer (um den Trainingszustand einschätzen zu können). Zeit habe ich leider nur am WE, unter der Woche habe ich genug damit zu tun mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren  Beschränke mich fahrtechnisch auch auf das, was auf Deutschlands Marathonstrecken gefordert wird. 

Wenn jemand also zeit und Lust hat meldet euch einfach am besten per PN.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (5. Februar 2011)

mahlzeit, 
wohne auch seit kurzen in hersfeld, würde mich gerne mal bei einer tour anschließen. fahre auch FR/DH 
wäre cool wenn mal was geht. 

gruß


----------



## ellivetil (27. Februar 2011)

Da wird sich bestimmt mal was ergeben denke ich  Ich schreib dir mal ne PN, wenn es soweit ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Hawkeye86 (28. Februar 2011)

alles klar super


----------



## Leonx123 (17. April 2012)

komme aus ronshausen und wir haben bald ein dirtpark 
schaut einfach mal vorbei wenn ihr lust habt


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (5. Juli 2012)

Bitte Onlinepetition gegen das hessische Bikeverbot zeichnen:

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

Weitere Informationen unter www.dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

